
Obstacles to “Coding While Black” - pacaro
http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-35938633
======
SixSigma
On the internet no-one knows you're a dog.

In the UK I have noticed that black people are well represented in tech
circles. Almost all the black people I know are in IT. There's probably some
selection bias because that's how I meet people, but even so.

